

I need terrible female engineers - cp9
https://medium.com/@amyngyn/i-need-terrible-female-engineers-1023a2e973dd

======
x1798DE
This would make a lot more sense if she were talking about _mediocre_ female
engineers. No one _needs_ any kind of terrible engineer.

------
feminism_no_thx
No, women do not need to be pretty or not so pretty in IT. They need to have
proper knowledge. Physical attributes do not really matter if you have useful
skills for an organization as one would expect from a male applicant.

Please stop victimizing women.

